# Cast Iron Pizza



## Scattergun2570 (May 23, 2011)

I see Mario Batali uses his "Enameled" Cast Iron Pans to cook pizza on. I would like to try this,,but do I really need it to be Enameled? Can`t I just use a Lodge 10 1/2"  Round Griddle Pan?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2011)

If the pan is seasoned you should be fine. 

 I would use it just like a pizza stone.


----------



## Zereh (May 23, 2011)

I've had great success with this recipe: The Perfect Cast Iron Pizza. I don't do the stove-top portion of the cooking over high heat though. I heat the burner using high heat and then turn it down to med-high right after placing the pan onto it, otherwise it got too brown too quickly on the bottom.

Here's a picture of Le Creuset pan I use, it's only enameled on the outside:


----------



## Zhizara (May 23, 2011)

Scattergun2570 said:


> I see Mario Batali uses his "Enameled" Cast Iron Pans to cook pizza on. I would like to try this,,but do I really need it to be Enameled? Can`t I just use a Lodge 10 1/2"  Round Griddle Pan?



Enamel is extremely difficult to clean.  I bought a set, piece by piece from my local grocery store.  The were very pretty, and they were horrible to use.  Things burnt on easily, getting them clean was next to impossible.  

Maybe they are different now, but cast iron has been proven to work, and is useful for many other things.  Why take a chance?


----------



## medtran49 (May 23, 2011)

Well the enameled piece of cookware we have that is Batali branded is just wonderful.  We've never had anything burn.  Craig uses that pan and ONLY that pan to make gumbo as he's never had a problem with the roux getting burned and he takes it to a dark red-brown.  

Is the pizza being cooked IN the pan or ON the pan?  You wrote ON, which technically would mean the pan is flipped over and the pizza is being cooked on the outside bottom.  IN, of course, would mean actually inside the pan.  Reason I ask is I just saw an Iron Chef show where they were cooking something on the bottom of an upside down pan over a burner.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Enamel is extremely difficult to clean.  I bought a set, piece by piece from my local grocery store.  The were very pretty, and they were horrible to use.  Things burnt on easily, getting them clean was next to impossible.
> 
> Maybe they are different now, but cast iron has been proven to work, and is useful for many other things.  Why take a chance?



I haven't found enamelled cast iron to be difficult to clean and I've been using it since the early '70s. Just remember no abrasives and preferably no metal utensils. Maybe the brand makes a difference?

But, I would probably use regular cast iron for pizza.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

Do you mean the the griddle pan that has a ribbed surface.  That could be a problem.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Do you mean the the griddle pan that has a ribbed surface.  That could be a problem.



My best pizza ever was made in a Wagner, 11 inch cast iron pan.  I simply greased up the pan with butter, put the raw pizza dough in, topped it with sauce and toppings (which were many), let it rise for about 20 minutes, and threw into a Webber Kettle with a solid bed of coals, opened all vents completely, and covered.  I cooked the pizza for about twenty minutes.  

You won't get that smokey taste from an oven, but will still get a great pizza.  Cook in a hot oven, 450 or above,

Yes Virginia, pizza is superb in cast iron.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## roadfix (May 23, 2011)

Scattergun2570 said:


> Can`t I just use a Lodge 10 1/2"  Round Griddle Pan?


Yes you can.  I used to do pizzas on this Lodge 14" griddle, outdoors and in the kitchen oven.


----------



## bakechef (May 23, 2011)

I am thinking of trying the cast iron pizza.

I'm thinking of putting the dough in an oiled cast iron frying pan, topping it and setting it in my grill with all burners on high (reaches 650 degrees ambient temp).

The flat cast iron griddle looked like it would be perfect for pizza.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (May 23, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Yes you can. I used to do pizzas on this Lodge 14" griddle, outdoors and in the kitchen oven.


 
Can you post your recipe? techniques? oil the griddle? etc..


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Yes you can.  I used to do pizzas on this Lodge 14" griddle, outdoors and in the kitchen oven.



road, that goes in the oven or sits on a grill?


----------



## medtran49 (May 24, 2011)

For any of you that like the Pizza Hut Pan Pizza crusts, they used heavy gauge pans (not sure what metal they were but not cast iron) and used a whole bunch of oil (not sure if it was all olive or a mix) in their pans which is what gave the crusts that crispy, almost fried outside texture.  We managed to find some of their old Priazzo recipes and have made them a couple of times.  I'm sure cast iron would work to get that crust texture as well if anybody is interested.


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2011)

Scattergun2570 said:


> Can you post your recipe? techniques? oil the griddle? etc..


That photo was taken about 2 years ago and I was using fresh dough from Trader Joe's back then.  No oil on the pan, I was using parchment at the time and yanking it out after a couple of minutes after the crust started to set.





Andy M. said:


> road, that goes in the oven or sits on a grill?


I've used that cast iron pizza pan in the kitchen oven, on the gas grill, and on the Weber kettle.  That picture is on the Weber kettle and the CI pan is sitting on a couple of fire bricks to elevate for higher temps under the lid.  I used it just like a pizza stone by letting it preheat and sliding the assembled pizza onto it.  Average cook time on that set up was about 6 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

roadfix said:


> ...I've used that cast iron pizza pan in the kitchen oven, on the gas grill, and on the Weber kettle.  That picture is on the Weber kettle and the CI pan is sitting on a couple of fire bricks to elevate for higher temps under the lid.  I used it just like a pizza stone by letting it preheat and sliding the assembled pizza onto it.  Average cook time on that set up was about 6 minutes.



...but always cooking in an enclosed space, right?


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> ...but always cooking in an enclosed space, right?


Absolutely.....otherwise, as you know the toppings will never get done.
That photo might be deceiving.  I shot it with a WA lense, and up close, so the pan looks out of proportion in size relative to the grill beneath.  The lid fits fine over the whole thing.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Absolutely.....otherwise, as you know the toppings will never get done.
> That photo might be deceiving.  I shot it with a WA lense, and up close, so the pan looks out of proportion in size relative to the grill beneath.  The lid fits fine over the whole thing.




Thanks for explaining.  The photo threw me off.


----------

